# Rammus' Photo Thread



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

So I have finally accumulated a few pictures of my hedgie, Rammus. I got him a little over a month ago and he was 5 months old. I drove about 2 hours to get him. The girl I got him from was in high school and just didn't have enough time for him. He was a little huffy when I first got him but now he is a little cuddler/explorer haha. So here is my baby, Rammus.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry for some of the terrible quality, some of them were taken from my friend's phone.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Last two, for now anyways :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....Rammus is adorable.  I think it would be awesome to have a human size cuddle cup and I think I would feel the same way about it.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

That is exactly what I said when I first bought one. They need to invent those asap :lol:


----------



## Mamoth (Dec 29, 2011)

is rammus's name inspired by rammus off of league of legends???


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I love the "What's going on?" face! I totally look like that when I wake up!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Rammus is adorable  And I love the fact that you drove so long just to get him, shows how much you care. I would love to see more pics, I am a sucker for hedgie pics!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Rammus is adorable! I look forward to more pictures.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, Mamoth, Rammus' name came from LoL :lol: My boyfriend begged me to name him that! And thanks everyone. I cannot wait to get more pictures. I am going to have to by a new camera though because mine has been missing since Christmas day


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

What a cutie! Also looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Looks like he's got lots of personality! What a cutie. I'm sure he'll be very loved & happy now.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Finally got a pic of my little baby sleeping


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Sleepy baby is precious!


----------

